# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی از شهریه دندان آزاد امسال خبر داره؟

## king of konkur

سلام. من رفتم واحد خوراسگان ثبت نام کردم. شهریه ثابتی که از من گرفت 12 میلیون و سیصد بود. این فقظ شهریه ثابت امساله. بهشون میگم نسبت به پارسال خیلی گرون شده که تو سایت ثابت 7.400 ه میگن سراسری گرون شده. کسی اطلاع داره از شهریه ها؟ بعد من الان هر ترمم چقدر در میاد متغیر هم که بهش اضافه شه؟ میدونم بستگی به واحد هام داره ولی حدودا اگه میدونین بگین. کرک و پر واسم نمونده

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> سلام. من رفتم واحد خوراسگان ثبت نام کردم. شهریه ثابتی که از من گرفت 12 میلیون و سیصد بود. این فقظ شهریه ثابت امساله. بهشون میگم نسبت به پارسال خیلی گرون شده که تو سایت ثابت 7.400 ه میگن سراسری گرون شده. کسی اطلاع داره از شهریه ها؟ بعد من الان هر ترمم چقدر در میاد متغیر هم که بهش اضافه شه؟ میدونم بستگی به واحد هام داره ولی حدودا اگه میدونین بگین. کرک و پر واسم نمونده


https://sajed.iau.ir/Education/Stude...ntRegistration

----------


## king of konkur

> https://sajed.iau.ir/Education/Stude...ntRegistration


داداش سلام اینو چیکارش باید بکنم؟ این سایت چی هست اصن؟ جایی ننوشته واسه شهریه -_- :Yahoo (101):

----------


## DrDark13

دوست عزیز خودت مال چه شهری هستی؟

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> داداش سلام اینو چیکارش باید بکنم؟ این سایت چی هست اصن؟ جایی ننوشته واسه شهریه -_-


سامانه ی ساجد هست داداش. برای دانشجو های مقطع دکتری انواع وام ها قابل دریافته. 50 درصد شهریه رو می تونی وام بگیری و بعد از پایان تحصیل قسطش رو بدی. وام کوتاه مدت/میان مدت/ بلند مدت داره. از ترم اول هم میشه استفاده کرد ازشون.
علاوه بر اینها کلی وام های دیگه برای دکتری هست. مثلا بانک ملی 10م میده 60 ماهه.

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> داداش سلام اینو چیکارش باید بکنم؟ این سایت چی هست اصن؟ جایی ننوشته واسه شهریه -_-


من الان وارد سامانه شدم. دو تا وام برام باز شده. یکی وام شهریه ملی که 40م هست. یکی وام مهر/رسالت که میشه بین 10/15/20م انتخاب کرد.

----------


## king of konkur

> دوست عزیز خودت مال چه شهری هستی؟


اصفهان. ازاد اصفهانو بعد پردیس اصفهان زدم که شهر خودم بمونم.

----------


## king of konkur

> من الان وارد سامانه شدم. دو تا وام برام باز شده. یکی وام شهریه ملی که 40م هست. یکی وام مهر/رسالت که میشه بین 10/15/20م انتخاب کرد.


جدا؟ وام میدن از الان؟ بعد شرایطش چجوریه؟ ماه به ماه باید قسط داد یا اخر بار موقع فارغ شدن؟
شمام دندون ازاد میخونین؟

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> جدا؟ وام میدن از الان؟ بعد شرایطش چجوریه؟ ماه به ماه باید قسط داد یا اخر بار موقع فارغ شدن؟
> شمام دندون ازاد میخونین؟


آره.
من عضو تلگرام دانشگاهمون شدم. دیدم توش نوشته دانشجوهای جدید الورود هم پس از دریافت شماره دانشجویی ثابت، می تونن با ثبت نام در ساجد درخواست تسهیلات کنن.
امروز ثبت نام کردم. فعلا توی این مرحله هست. ظاهرا وام هایی که فعلا برای ما باز شده، از اونهایی که بعد از پایان تحصیل قسطش شروع بشه نیست. اینها 60 ماهه هستن با کارمزد 14% که مبلغش هم به حساب دانشگاه واریز میشه. قسط 40م هم ماهی حدودا 900 میشه.

----------


## BenKenobi

> آره.
> من عضو تلگرام دانشگاهمون شدم. دیدم توش نوشته دانشجوهای جدید الورود هم پس از دریافت شماره دانشجویی ثابت، می تونن با ثبت نام در ساجد درخواست تسهیلات کنن.
> امروز ثبت نام کردم. فعلا توی این مرحله هست. ظاهرا وام هایی که فعلا برای ما باز شده، از اونهایی که بعد از پایان تحصیل قسطش شروع بشه نیست. اینها 60 ماهه هستن با کارمزد 14% که مبلغش هم به حساب دانشگاه واریز میشه. قسط 40م هم ماهی حدودا 900 میشه.


از این وام ها به دانشجو های پردیس دانشگاه ها هم میدن؟ خبر نداری؟

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> از این وام ها به دانشجو های پردیس دانشگاه ها هم میدن؟ خبر نداری؟


نمی دونم دقیق باید امور مالی دانشکده بپرسین.

----------


## king of konkur

> آره.
> من عضو تلگرام دانشگاهمون شدم. دیدم توش نوشته دانشجوهای جدید الورود هم پس از دریافت شماره دانشجویی ثابت، می تونن با ثبت نام در ساجد درخواست تسهیلات کنن.
> امروز ثبت نام کردم. فعلا توی این مرحله هست. ظاهرا وام هایی که فعلا برای ما باز شده، از اونهایی که بعد از پایان تحصیل قسطش شروع بشه نیست. اینها 60 ماهه هستن با کارمزد 14% که مبلغش هم به حساب دانشگاه واریز میشه. قسط 40م هم ماهی حدودا 900 میشه.


خیلی خوبه این. خیلی. اگه بدن که واقعا خوبه همچین چیزی

----------


## king of konkur

> آره.
> من عضو تلگرام دانشگاهمون شدم. دیدم توش نوشته دانشجوهای جدید الورود هم پس از دریافت شماره دانشجویی ثابت، می تونن با ثبت نام در ساجد درخواست تسهیلات کنن.
> امروز ثبت نام کردم. فعلا توی این مرحله هست. ظاهرا وام هایی که فعلا برای ما باز شده، از اونهایی که بعد از پایان تحصیل قسطش شروع بشه نیست. اینها 60 ماهه هستن با کارمزد 14% که مبلغش هم به حساب دانشگاه واریز میشه. قسط 40م هم ماهی حدودا 900 میشه.


محدودیت داره زمان درخواست وام؟

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> محدودیت داره زمان درخواست وام؟


نمی دونم. داخل سامانه که حرف خاصی از محدودیت نزده. راستی شما که شهریه ثابت رو پرداخت کردی، انتخاب واحد برات باز شده؟ یعنی انجامش دادی؟

----------


## king of konkur

> نمی دونم. داخل سامانه که حرف خاصی از محدودیت نزده. راستی شما که شهریه ثابت رو پرداخت کردی، انتخاب واحد برات باز شده؟ یعنی انجامش دادی؟


  من رفتم دانشگاه شهریه رو که دادم واسم انتخاب واحد کرد. اقا شما هم شهریه ثابتتون 12 ه؟کدوم واحدین شما؟

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> من رفتم دانشگاه شهریه رو که دادم واسم انتخاب واحد کرد. اقا شما هم شهریه ثابتتون 12 ه؟کدوم واحدین شما؟


من بروجردم. خودگردان. ثابت من 17.5 هست.

----------


## king of konkur

> من بروجردم. خودگردان. ثابت من 17.5 هست.


پس کلا زیاد کردن امسال نامردا

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

الان یعنی خودگردان دانشگاه ایران کل شهریش  اندازه آزاده تقریبا؟؟(۱۳.۶۰۰)

----------


## Nima_lovee

> من بروجردم. خودگردان. ثابت من 17.5 هست.


خودگردان ها فقط ثابت دارند

----------


## king of konkur

> الان یعنی خودگردان دانشگاه ایران کل شهریش  اندازه آزاده تقریبا؟؟(۱۳.۶۰۰)


گویا! و من پشیمونم که چرا پردیس زودتر نزدم من ب جز تهران، اصفهان شیراز تبریز رشت و مازندران پردیس دندون همهههه جا میاوردم. همه جااااااا. اومدم ازاد شهر خودمو اول زدم گفتم هم شهر خودمه هم شهریش کمتره الان میبینم نخیر! اشتباه کردم

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> خودگردان ها فقط ثابت دارند


ممنون نمی دونستم. خیلی خوشحال کننده بود.

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> گویا! و من پشیمونم که چرا پردیس زودتر نزدم من ب جز تهران، اصفهان شیراز تبریز رشت و مازندران پردیس دندون همهههه جا میاوردم. همه جااااااا. اومدم ازاد شهر خودمو اول زدم گفتم هم شهر خودمه هم شهریش کمتره الان میبینم نخیر! اشتباه کردم


مگه خودگردان آزاد با پردیس شهریه اش فرق داره؟ من یه جا خوندم دقیقا هم اندازه هست شهریه شون.

----------


## anis79

> مگه خودگردان آزاد با پردیس شهریه اش فرق داره؟ من یه جا خوندم دقیقا هم اندازه هست شهریه شون.


نه یک‌اندازه نیس
اول ازاد بعد پردیس بعد خود گردان ازاد
پردیس بین ازاد و مازاد ازاده  :Yahoo (50): 

اسم وام اوردین تو تاپیک به پردیس ها هم تعلق میگیره ولی باید ثابت رو بدید متغییر با وام پرداخت میشه و از ترم قبل باید درخواست داده بشه

----------


## Mahdis79

> گویا! و من پشیمونم که چرا پردیس زودتر نزدم من ب جز تهران، اصفهان شیراز تبریز رشت و مازندران پردیس دندون همهههه جا میاوردم. همه جااااااا. اومدم ازاد شهر خودمو اول زدم گفتم هم شهر خودمه هم شهریش کمتره الان میبینم نخیر! اشتباه کردم


اشتباه میکنید
هزینه پردیس خیلی بیشتر از آزاده
خودگردان رو خبر ندارم ولی مطمئنم که هزینه پردیس خیلی بیشتر از آزاد هست

----------


## Mahdis79

> نه یک‌اندازه نیس
> اول ازاد بعد پردیس بعد خود گردان ازاد
> پردیس بین ازاد و مازاد ازاده 
> 
> اسم وام اوردین تو تاپیک به پردیس ها هم تعلق میگیره ولی باید ثابت رو بدید متغییر با وام پرداخت میشه و از ترم قبل باید درخواست داده بشه


شما از هزینه زیاد به کم گفتید
یا کم به زیاد؟

----------


## anis79

> شما از هزینه زیاد به کم گفتید
> یا کم به زیاد؟


کم به زیاد
ازاد ارزون تر از پردیس ( شهریه پرداز دانشگاه روزانه )
پردیس ( شهریه پرداز دانشگاه روزانه ) ارزون تر از مازاد ازاد ( خودگردان ازاد )

----------

